# 12lb Bomb



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I got it today... CAO poker set/ Humidor, and 5 CAO sticks... thank you sam.

I guess your hinting that eithere I cant play cards or that you want to play again.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice! Verry Nice!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet hit Sam! Guess you have no excuse not to practice Clay.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that's a hit!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Incredible! Nice bomb!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those Cao chip,card sets are very nice ,it even comes with dice too nice smack down Sam.


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

very cool...


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That is a serious b-slap! Nice!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I just figured you would get good use out of it. But hey, someone suggested a 12 lb bowling ball as a bomb. I might give it some time to think about the hit.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nicely done. Congrats Clay...well deserved.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Super fun!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

freaking awesome. That's a cool poker set! great hit!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

He wants you to gamble all of your smokes to him. That's a good idea!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great hit!!!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Fantastic hit!  Sounds like you'll be getting some good use out of it


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

fantastic hit!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats Sweet! That would come in handy tonight. Hope the cards are flowing my way!!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

that is really neat


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats poker in style
sweet pick up


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sams the man!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Heck of a hit there Sam! The Post Office thanks you for your support!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Clay we need to have a poker herf!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very very nice :dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome hit


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats the coolest thing!!! Nice hit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

nice hits


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

wow, that is a nice poker bomb


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Very nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Shweeet


----------

